# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Datos en tiempo real: Caudales

## nieveglaciar

La información ha variado

----------


## AMADEUS

Gracias por el link.

¡A favoritos!

Salu2,

AMADEUS

----------


## juanlo

Muy interesante, gracias por el link.

----------


## Salut

Gracias!

La verdad es que algunas webs de las confederaciones hidrográficas ya ofrecian estos datos, pero mucho mejor tenerlo todo juntito en la del MMA  :Big Grin: 


EDIT: Lamentable la desembocadura del Segura... 1,87 m3/s, cuando deberían ser 4 m3/s ("caudal ecológico").

----------


## Luján

En las zonas de desembocadura el caudal siempre disminuye, hay que tener en cuenta que la acción del mar es importante, aún cunado no hay mareas. No es fácil que una corriente de 4m³/s pueda empujar a la masa de agua del Mediterráneo. Seguramente por eso se frena el caudal.

----------


## Salut

^^ Normal que se refrene (en metros lineales/segundo)... ahora, que hay una regla básica: Input = Output. Si llegan 4 m3/s por el río, el mar se tiene que tragar esos 4 m3/s quiera o no (de lo contrario se inundaría la costa). Por eso las desembocaduras son más anchas.

Cabe destacar que las estaciones foronométricas obviamente se instalan de manera que el mar influya lo menos posible. Y es en esa estación foronométrica en la que debe haber el "caudal ecológico" de 4 m3/s....



...y cuando la Universidad de Murcia termine el estudio sobre el "régimen ambiental de caudales", presumiblemente sea mayor el caudal mínimo para estos meses de invierno...


...por más que le pese a la CHS, que hace lo posible por imponer un "caudal ecológico" a 1 m3/s....




*Nota explicativa* para quien no lo sepa:
- "Caudal ecológico" = un caudal mínimo impuesto por decreto ley en el 10% del caudal medio interanual en "restitución al régimen natural" (suponiendo que no se extrae agua del río).
- "Régimen ambiental de caudales" = horquilla de caudales mínimos y máximos para cada mes del año, realizado a partir de estudios científicos del ecosistema y del régimen natural.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola Colegas!
después de un tiempo dedicado a la salud me reincorporo al foro.
La pregunta viene a colación debido ha que he utilizado el link del ministerio para ver los caudales en un tramo del segura cómo evolucionan a lo largo del rio.
Pues bien, me falta agua.
En Calasparra, una vez unido el Mundo, pasan 18.52 m3/seg., en Cieza, incorporada la rambla del Judío, 20.14, coherente, en Ojós, una vez derivados los caudales para el postrasvase, 3.05 es decir el post trasvase de lleva 17 m3/seg, no tengo datos del embalse del Mayés pero el de la Pedrera no recibe nada y no creo que estén regando con lo que cae.
en la Contraparada, siguiendo el cauce del Segura, 5.99, en Jacarilla 7.99, pero en rojales 3.26 y en la desembocadura 0.0 m3/seg. Esta última zona es aprovechada por la Sociedad Riegos de Levante, que tampoco creo que rieguen hoy.
Ya se que el agua tarda en llegar pero no más de un día desde Cieza (ayer estaba al mismo caudal que hoy).
¿Se infiltra? Se bebe? qui lo sá.

----------


## Salut

^^ Hay varios aforos escacharraos... creo que el SAIH del segura aún está en fase de pruebas.

Echale un vistazo por el SIG, que tal vez te aporte más información:
http://www.chsegura.es/chs/cuenca/re...isor_SAIH.html

Y bueno, ten en cuenta también que el sistema de gestión del Segura es bastante enmarañado. Igual te sirve para identificar posibles salidas de agua:


^^ Se ve muy mal, pero para orientarte... nodulo 21 es Ojós, y el río va luego al 22, 23, 24, 38 y 43.

Casi todo lo que se saca es para riego, pero parece que en algunos casos se bombea a otros pantanos (p. ej. Crevillente y El Hondo).

----------


## perdiguera

Muchas gracias por la explicación.
Espero devolverte el favor algún día

----------


## Salut

Pa eso estamos  :Smile:

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Gracias por el Link, aunque no hay información en la zona que a mi mas me interesa que es en la cabecera del guadiana.

Gracias y Saludos.

----------


## Salut

Debe ser porque la CHGuadiana no considera relevante medir los caudales de por allí.

Imagino que se compensará esa falta de información con la red de piezómetros.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

El embalse de Crevillente ha aumentado su desembalse a 1,44m3/s desde el martes.

----------

